# GTO leather & treatment



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing I've noticed going from my accord to the Goat is that the leather is...umm, different. I won't say worse in the pontiac because it does have it's good qualities. The leather in my accord was much more supple and smoother. The goat has "rougher" but much thicker and apparently more durable (at least to teh touch). Do you guys notice this on your gto's? Could this be simply from poor caretaking? Do you have any suggestions for leather care? I normally wash leather w/ a cloth, warm water, and a small amount of dish soap drying it w/ a clean towel directly after. I was then going to apply armour all leather cleaner/conditioner and then put on a coat of Lexol leather conditioner. My leather is so rough right now though I was thinking I may need to use something stronger than Lexol....any thoughts?? BTW it seems almost to me like the detail people at the dealership put armour all on the leather which in turn dried it out and made it rough from the sun...I'm hoping I can bring it back since it is not cracked at all and visibly in decent shape.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

The leather is actually high-quality stuff. I have used Zaino's two leather care products since day 1.

1. Cleaner
2. Leather protector

They have their own names for it, but MY GOD....the stuff works, keeps it soft and smelling like new!!

Hope that helps!
Dave


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

huskerGTO said:


> The leather is actually high-quality stuff. I have used Zaino's two leather care products since day 1.
> 
> 1. Cleaner
> 2. Leather protector
> ...


with the leather protector (any) make the seats slippery?


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

can I buy this zaino stuff at autozone or that type of place? is there a website?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> with the leather protector (any) make the seats slippery?


Try Lexol. That stuff is awesome and won't make your seats slippery.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I've heard great things about Lexol and other brands also, but if you're into using Zaino for detailing your exterior....then check out their cleaner and leather treatment. It's not shiney or slippery, but actually absorbs into the leather, and has that leather "new car" smell. I"ve been using it for a year now, and the seats still look like new. No scrapes, no wear marks, and no dulling of the blue seats.

www.zainobros.com if you're interested! :cheers


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Try "Griot's" Leather Care Wipes. I t cleans and preserves in the same application and doesn't leave the seats slippery either. Lexol is another good product I use to do the serious cleaning and conditioning, and the the Leather care wipes to maintain the finish.

All in all, there are several good products out there, and all have been mentioned. It's personal preference realy...

Good luck,

Chris


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah...hmm I think I need to sit in another GTO to compare. 'Cuz when I say the seats feel rough...I'm talkin rawhide! I mean visually and everything they look great, no stains, tears, smears, inconsistencies...the leather is firm but just feels UN-supple and dried out? I have used Lexol before as I mentioned and was going to try it on my car, but I was hoping somebody may know of a leather conditioner/restorer that was heavy duty or something. My buddy told me to try some Harley saddle stuff that sounded like it was pretty hardcore..


----------

